# Colson Hi/Low on the bay



## bikewhorder (Nov 30, 2013)

I don't know much about these except that I've seen a few WTB threads for them from time to time. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1934-Colson-Hi-Low-frame-set-/190988559006?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## catfish (Nov 30, 2013)

This line in the description is a red flag - "Better hardware needs to be found for the missing parts".   Those parts for the two speed are impossible to find. And wasn't the hi/lo offered from 1933 - 1940 or so? I know it was more than one year.


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 30, 2013)

That thing is a monster project, not in a good way

Nick


----------



## catfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> That thing is a monster project, not in a good way
> 
> Nick




There are plenty of complete (or more complete) ones out there.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 30, 2013)

catfish said:


> There are plenty of complete (or more complete) ones out there.




Where tho?


----------



## catfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Greens07 said:


> Where tho?




I've seen five or six show up at Memory Lane and Ann Arbor. There was one in the Copake auction a few years ago. You have to go to the shows to see the stuff....


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm holding out for an Adler Dreigang:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/nickelbike/sets/72157627083177500/


----------



## slick (Nov 30, 2013)

Greens07 said:


> Where tho?




Hey, aren't you a Schwinn guy? LOL!


----------



## zappa2000 (Nov 30, 2013)

Andrew Gorman said:


> I'm holding out for an Adler Dreigang:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nickelbike/sets/72157627083177500/




There is one:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/ADLER-DREIGA...nsportwesen&hash=item1e83cce99d#ht_133wt_1255


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 30, 2013)

That's a very nice bike, but a long way to go for "pick up only".  And it looks too tall for my stumpy little legs... Thanks for the link!


----------



## catfish (Dec 2, 2013)

I guess a few people realy want this...... Five bidders, eight bids.


----------

